# morritts at it again



## Htoo0 (Oct 28, 2007)

So it seems morritts has asked that negative information be stricken from an unofficial forum dedicated to morritts owners. Rather than taking responsibility for their own ineptitude they seem to want to blame their problems on a few unhappy 'owners' posting on a very small forum. I've said it before and I'll say it again- it's a nice place to visit, but I wish I didn't own there. Not that it's needs to be said here as you're all so educated but in case a newbie reads this- BUY RESALE if you really need to own morritts.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 28, 2007)

While I would never condone the censure of free speach and opinions, I do think that many folks have overly negative views of the place due to management's actions.

If one knew nothing of the past and stayed there, one would have a great time. That's what I have heard 100% of the time from the several people to who I have either rented or resold a unit. 

If you consider their 2008 fees, they are in line with similar fees charged by 4 star and 5 star (being the Tortuga and Grand/Seaside ratings) resorts in the Caribbean. 

And the financial impact of the Nov., 2004 face-first hit by the monster Category 5+ Hurricane Ivan is still present (thankfully diminishing) on an island-wide basis. Yes, 7 mile beach and the west end were far less impacted and are pretty much fully recovered.

I prefer to judge them by their behavior after the rebuilding is completed next September at the Seaside, and the Lloyd's insurance claims are finally settled.

PS. And I concur fully with the advice to buy resale. That applies to 99%+ of all resorts IMHO.


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 28, 2007)

Right you are!!!  Why pay $18,000 to Morrritts for a townhouse when you can get one on the resale market for $1,500?  The way things are right now at the resort with rising MF's almost every year and SA's every other two or three, you better have deep pockets.  Morritts wants to blame the owners for all of their problems and thinks that by censoring what is not even their own web site, they can accomplish that.  At one time this was one of the best resorts in the Caribbean and had a wonderful atmophere with great entertainment.   The resort is still beautiful, but the way they handle owners and communication is the reason many are selling off.  

Also, don't hold your breath on construction be finished by September 2008.  The second Seaside building hasn't even been started because there is still no insurance settlement.  The main restaurant (David's) is still gutted.  Morritts has said that constructtion on these will not start until an insurance settlement is reached.  Occupancy 2009???


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update on Seaside being finished. Anywhere in the Caribbean, it always takes longer than planned. Seems the two speeds are slow and stop. Even the Westin St. John is way behind schedule on their conversion of hotel rooms to timeshares.


----------



## AnneG (Oct 28, 2007)

Htoo0 said:


> So it seems morritts has asked that negative information be stricken from an unofficial forum dedicated to morritts owners.



EXCUSE ME.  WHAT????

I am the administrator/moderator of the forum you are talking about.  *NO ONE ASKED ME TO DO ANYTHING!!!*  Got that.  Hello, can you hear me.  Anybody home?

I thought it was best for many reasons, to start an owner's only section.  

Anne Gentry


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 28, 2007)

AnneG said:


> EXCUSE ME.  WHAT????
> 
> I am the administrator/moderator of the forum you are talking about.  *NO ONE ASKED ME TO DO ANYTHING!!!*  Got that.  Hello, can you hear me.  Anybody home?
> 
> ...



Anne Gentry:

If no one asked you to do anything, then why would you do it?  Let me guess.

1.  So that non-owner guests and perspective buyers would not have the advantage of knowing the resorts problems and owners gripes?

2.  So that perspective buyers would not know about the less than correct statements made by sales reps just to sell units?

3.  Perhaps to keep owners from selling their units at way below what the resort is selling them for, which management is now ticked about?

I'm sure that there are many other reasons and these are just the most obvious.  You have asked owners to supply you with their contract numbers as well as the type and location of their units.  If you are not working in conjunction with management, how do you intend to verify this information.  If you can't verify it, then why ask for it.


----------



## caribbean (Oct 28, 2007)

At it again??? That implies that it stopped, which David has never stopped his crXXked ways. Now everyone is back up in arms again. I predicted another SA and excessive annual MF increases back in 2004. Where was all the support when Carol and I were trying to get people organized to investigate David in 2004? Everyone joined the "happy club".  I sold mine at first opportunity and advised others to do the same. And I would not advise anyone to buy there, even at resale because it is far from over. Now that David has repeatedly increased fees and no one has put up a real fight he is going to keep doing it. Sure it's a nice place, so just trade in.There is always plenty of inventory available, except for owners of oceanfront MTC. Just don't buy there if you know what is good for you.


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 28, 2007)

I apologize if I upset AnneG. I DID say, "it seems...". I got that from, "...hearing noises from the resort...etc." It certainly sounded as if they were complaining that your site was ruining them rather than looking at their own actions. No company has 100% satisfaction but if they're doing things right a few complaints from a handful of owners shouldn't present a problem.


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 29, 2007)

Now questions asked by members of the forum as to why a "secret" section has been added to replace the open forum and why the "For Sale section was removed, have been deleted by the Moderator.  These questions in no way should have poised a threat to, or hurt the resort.  Also, note that my question to the moderator of the Morrits forum remains unanswered.   This reeks of censorship and failure to allow outsiders to get the rest of the story.


----------



## AnneG (Oct 29, 2007)

*But I did*

AH, but I did answer you.  I sent you a PM.  You know it becuase you answered me.

I, do not want to beat a dead horse.

Anne

PS.  It is not "secret"  I am very open about there being an "Owner's Only".

Anne


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 29, 2007)

AnneG said:


> AH, but I did answer you.  I sent you a PM.  You know it becuase you answered me.
> 
> I, do not want to beat a dead horse.
> 
> ...



Yes you did send me a PM, but why not share it here?  I could have copied and posted the PM, but chose not to in order to preserve the integrity of a PM.  

PS.  It IS secret when you don't allow non owners access.


----------



## AnneG (Oct 29, 2007)

Caladezi said:


> but why not share it here?



Plz see reference to "horse".

Anne

Will not be responding to you again.  Not getting into a pi----g. contest.


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 29, 2007)

AnneG said:


> Plz see reference to "horse".
> 
> Anne
> 
> Will not be responding to you again.  Not getting into a pi----g. contest.



OK, I guess that says it all.  Back to the secret room, huh.:ignore: :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## ralphd (Oct 29, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Thanks for the update on Seaside being finished. Anywhere in the Caribbean, it always takes longer than planned. Seems the two speeds are slow and stop. Even the Westin St. John is way behind schedule on their conversion of hotel rooms to timeshares.



How much of the Westin is going to be converted. Never stayed there, but always tought it would be a good exchange.


----------

